
How a Genius Is Different from a Really Smart Person - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-a-genius-is-different-from-a-really-smart-person
======
bryanrasmussen
so a bunch of people who describe themselves as really smart decide to
describe what a genius is, but nobody who was described as a genius by the
others or that described themselves as a genius took part in the description
of what a genius is.

